# Lake Purrumbete



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Went to lake Purrembete the other week, the water is that low that it is even getting hard to launch at the main boat ramps. I suggest trying down at the parking area for Hoses Rocks at the outlet under the willow trees should be deeper and not as muddy. Nice day on the water only got one small Reddy but saw 1 fly fisherman get a nice 2 pound brown trout.


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

I better go have a look, I was there about three weeks ago around at the quarry as apparently the trout had been smelting inshore, but no luck on the day I was there.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the pic Gone, gives a better idea than a thousand words


----------

